
GDB 7.12 – Debugging programs written in Rust is now supported - aurhum
https://www.mail-archive.com/info-gnu@gnu.org/msg02192.html
======
greenyoda
Discussion from 4 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11832237](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11832237)

